# skimz and/or bubble magus retail in TO?



## br7910 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello all

I'll be visiting the downtown core with my daughter tomorrow, and would like to hit a couple "Big City" type reef shops. In particular I am looking for a new, minimal footprint skimmer. My questions to you are:

1) Do any stores in the gta sell Bubble Magus or Skimz? 

2) failing the above if I could only visit two stores, which should they be?


Thanks as always!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi there. Unfortunately; Mondays (and Tuesdays) in general are bad to visit reef stores in the GTA as most of them are closed. Also; I'm afraid there aren't any right downtown that I would actively recommend.

That being said; along the way into Toronto and perhaps on your way out of Toronto there are opportunities.

To the East, is NAFB - North American Fish Breeders. They will be open on Monday. The other side of the coin; you may find corals and fish scarce since pieces will have been picked through from this past weekend's sale (Coral 3 for $100). On the positive note; it may still be better than the selection you may be accustomed to and they have 'regular' business hours.

Aquatic Kingdom along Dundas in Mississauga will have the most selection for fish and corals on Monday.

If you are travelling via the 401; I'd stop in at Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton (401 and James Snow Parkway). He currently has a nice selection of Yumas and Ricordias (as of this past Saturday).

Reef Raft will be closed until January 8th. R2O (Ryan) is closed Mondays and Tuesdays - BUT it may be worth to call him. he has a nice selection of fish and corals. He will open for you if he can. Make arrangements with him.

The Coral Reef Shop in Burlington unfortunately will be closed Mondays and Tuesdays as well...but worth the trip next time.
Hope this helps.


P.S. - I think Aquatic Kingdom carries both lines of skimmers. Secondly; Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics has a new line of Omega (Vertex) skimmers at a great price point and build quality. I think it's worth looking into those lines of skimmers as well. Cheers.


----------



## br7910 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the info. I'll have to make an itinerary.  

Does anyone know if any retailers in the area sell Skimz or Bubble Magus skimmers? I saw a post from ORG in 2011 saying they are now carrying Skimz, do they have a good selection of skimmers? Looking on the lower end: Skimz 121, BM Curve 5/NAC6a. 

Thanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Got my skimz 121 from org. Great skimmer, now and then the pump is noisey. One day I will look into replacing it.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## br7910 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks. Likely hitting AK and ORG. 

How noisy was is the Skimz? This will practically be in our living room. I'm running an old Bak pak with mj 1200 and the noise is brutal. Sounds like a broken dishwasher.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine is in the living room. Wife doesn't complain... So, not that loud. If I finished the cabinet, it woulf be even quieter.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## br7910 (Nov 14, 2012)

Let's hope my wife is as tolerant.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Why not bypass the skims problems and buy a Vertex Omega?


----------



## br7910 (Nov 14, 2012)

The Vertex Omega 150 definitely sounds like a beast, but it's also over my budget and a little large for my small sump. I only have a 54G w/ 15G sump so I may hold out for the Omega 125 which is supposed to be out shortly...I hope.


----------

